# should I tip



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

My brother insisted we use Uber last night. I have been a driver but never used the service. The guy took us a few miles to our destination and at the end I pull out 5 bux to give the driver. He asked me why did I tip... I asked em how much was the ride ok 4 bux. 4 bucks minus ubers fee plus a dollar safety ride minus gas and wear and tear and wait time equals the driver made 50 cents. Should Uber drivers be tipped is a crazy question


----------



## Crusty Spooge Rag (Jan 28, 2015)

Of course you should tip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> My brother insisted we use Uber last night. I have been a driver but never used the service. The guy took us a few miles to our destination and at the end I pull out 5 bux to give the driver. He asked me why did I tip... I asked em how much was the ride ok 4 bux. 4 bucks minus ubers fee plus a dollar safety ride minus gas and wear and tear and wait time equals the driver made 50 cents. Should Uber drivers be tipped is a crazy question


Who asked? Driver or your brother?


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

You sure did a nice job! Current rates are stupidly low! The fare people get to pay is less than the coffee they buy before they get in the car!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> My brother insisted we use Uber last night. I have been a driver but never used the service. The guy took us a few miles to our destination and at the end I pull out 5 bux to give the driver. He asked me why did I tip... I asked em how much was the ride ok 4 bux. 4 bucks minus ubers fee plus a dollar safety ride minus gas and wear and tear and wait time equals the driver made 50 cents. Should Uber drivers be tipped is a crazy question


Well done for practicing what is preached here.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Now he needs to tip double for even asking


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Noooooooo! Don't you know tips are included in that $.50 driver received from uber?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> My brother insisted we use Uber last night. I have been a driver but never used the service. The guy took us a few miles to our destination and at the end I pull out 5 bux to give the driver. He asked me why did I tip... I asked em how much was the ride ok 4 bux. 4 bucks minus ubers fee plus a dollar safety ride minus gas and wear and tear and wait time equals the driver made 50 cents. *Should Uber drivers be tipped* is a crazy question


Oh hell no. They should be abused just like Uber does to us.

Uber doesn't care.

Neither do I as a pax.
*
IF Uber allowed tipping* and the driver is worth half a damn, I'd tip 'em.

Tipped my non english speaking Lyft driver a few days ago. Poor bastard. Felt sorry for him. Thanks *****hay! At least their app is sufficient for the yob.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who asked? Driver or your brother?


. My brother


----------

